# SG Lümmel vom Geiersnest



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody familiar with this dog? My favorite GSD agility dog is hopefully going to be bred soon and the owner has narrowed it down to two studs; I've already done some research on the other but don't know anything about Lummel.

~Kristin


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I know he is a super good looking dog and has done really well in competition. I saw him at one national. I don't know if he has had many (if any) litters....I believe another board member should know that! FWIT, I really liked the dog!

Lee


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Good to know, Lee! Do you know who he is owned by and where they're located? The bitch's owner said something about him being in St. Louis, but when I googled him I found kennel references in Georgia and NY.

~Kristin


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

at the time I saw him I thought he was living in California!! His owner did train with trainers in KY and NY too though, and traveled...I had heard she was moving to GA now that you mention it...job transfer...

Lee


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

SG Lümmel vom Geiersnest 

Born: October 14th 2001

Medium size, strong boned, good proportions, good withers, normal front, very good angulation. Straight moving in front and rear, shows a powerful gait with very good rear drive. Very good working attitude. Recommended for females that lack instinctive behavior, self-confidence and the ability to cope with stress and to improve pigment. Instinctive behavior, self-confidence and the ability to cope with stress pronounced; does release. 


There is a picture of him as well:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/121372.html 

http://www.ausdemtraumblick.com/lummel_geiersnest.html


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Just curious but what is his DOB? The PDB has SG Lümmel vom Geiersnest SCHH3, FH2, IPO3 Kkl 1 Sire Born : 30. April 1997

But above it is listed as Born: October 14th 2001. He is a hunk though.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

His DOB is 4-30-97. I didn't realize he was that old.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

97. 

I have known Lu (my nickname for him is Wuwu - he is such a schmooze) since he came over as a very young dog. He was initially owned by Chris Madsen in CA (Menlo Park). Then, Erin Sampson (a friend of mine) bought him, re-did all his training and did incredible with him. 

She moved to Atlanta and then moved to St Louis this past year. 

Hunk in an understatement. Temperament and nerve is AWESOME. When he was at the 2004 Nationals, I had not seen him in 2 years. I did not even get around to the back of the truck and he was barking for me.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Sue, your info explains the different references I found! Does Erin have a website?

I had looked at his info on the pedigree database, but I really don't know all that much. His Koer reposrt appears better than that of the other stud she's considering, but hey, what do I know?!?









~Kristin


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

His DOB is October 14th 2001, according to the 2nd link I posted, but who knows, it could be wrong.


http://www.ausdemtraumblick.com/lummel_geiersnest.html


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That site is incorrect. On the SV genetics CD he was born 4-30-97. His sire was born 4-24-89 and his dam 12-10-88.







That is the problem with the online databases. They are not always accurate.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I will let Denise know about the incorrect date. I knew him before I lived in Holland (late 98) and then moved to Nashville (Dec 99). 

He was born in 97. He and Drigon were close to the same age.

I will look for Erin's other email.

I would take a puppy from him in a heartbeat, if I had time.


----------

